# Seacrest: Full of Grass?



## TonyParrothead (Mar 24, 2010)

Last year, both in April and July, Seacreast and Grayton Beach area were full of grass. I assume June Grass. Made surf fishing almost impossible. 

How is it this year? Headed down in a couple of days and I'm curious.

Had to fish the 331 bridge mostly last year, with some success, not great but got my hands smelling fishy. 

thanks for any info.

-t


----------



## DustinE (Oct 27, 2010)

Its fine here. I go to grayton and West 30A all the time. Im hoping it will stay away from the beach a little longer this year. I surf fished through it and did just fine. Only a pain when you're reeling in.


----------



## TonyParrothead (Mar 24, 2010)

It was just fine, as you said.

Fishing wasn't what I'd call hot, but it did produce a fish fry for 14 of us, and a couple of small bags of filets to take home. We definately had a good variety of fish.

Sandfleas were there and were the effective bait.

-t


----------

